

Building a 3D Printed Electric Jet Powered Snowboard - loopj
http://www.judegomila.com/post/115814462784/building-a-3d-printed-electric-jet-powered

======
donpdonp
The amazing part is the energy density and discharge rate of LIPO batteries.
Also the ducted fan is impressive for its size. As a hobby project its fun to
watch. As a consumer product, the noise pollution would turn the average
alpine ski resort into the audio equivalent of a highway.

------
prbuckley
How much thrust would you need to move a person up hill on skis? I wonder if a
paragliding motor might work?

~~~
judegomila
So I tested the board without me standing on it uphill and it goes up. I
estimate around 35lbs+ for my configuration for a slight incline.

------
grimmdude
Seems like using thrust is going to be a limitation here. What about some kind
of belt that contacts the ground when activated?

~~~
branchan
Then he would just be making a snowmobile.

~~~
grimmdude
Similar, but you'd be standing on it and there's no steerable front. Much
different if you ask me.

------
simonebrunozzi
The fact that it's 3D printed is just an eye-catcher. You could have done the
same without any 3D printing.

~~~
bri3d
I've never understood this brand of 3D printing detraction - yes, I could
_absolutely_ make 80+% of the "glue" parts I make with my 3D printer using
crap from the hardware store.

But then I would have to know what crap I needed in advance, and go to the
hardware store. I like getting to be extra lazy, and 3D printing facilitates
that nicely. The end result also usually functions well and looks great.

I personally wouldn't have designed that EDF mount the way it was designed,
but it works and I can't argue with the totally cool end result.

On a side note I'm super glad the author of this blog post used LiPo fire
bags. I thought the hype about LiPos as bombs was overblown until one in my
homemade electric bike caught fire on the charger once. I was very lucky that
I always kept the bike outdoors on my porch, but never again! Always on
concrete, in a bag from now on.

------
snarfy
Cool idea. I'd like to see it with a JetCat or similar hooked up to it.

[http://www.jetcatusa.com/p200.html](http://www.jetcatusa.com/p200.html)

------
kposehn
How would a gas turbine be safer? Much more heat, flammable fuel, so I'm
curious as to the reasons.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Depending on the fuel, gas turbines can be much safer. The current and voltage
he's working with is fairly dangerous for close contact, where it takes a
great deal of effort to ignite kerosene or diesel fuel in an open air
environment.

~~~
kposehn
Ah, ok. That makes more sense now.

Still, I would expect the massive heat output of a gas turbine to be another
danger as well. You are, after all, spitting extremely hot gases out the back,
which could pose a great danger to anyone behind and might also melt a large
amount of snow. Probably depends greatly on the method of mounting it
though...

------
russellhanson
This thing is dope!!

------
sjtrny
Make sure you keep water (melting snow) away from the ESC, since it likes to
kill ESCs
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4z8QMgTEA4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4z8QMgTEA4).

------
adamconroy
What about a design that uses kinect energy accumulated when you are going
downhill?

------
markgavalda
This guy is going places.

